# job site work surface.



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

I do a fair amount of trim work outside of the shop and have longed at nice and solid setup that would handle all I encounter. I came apon this design on youtube and so far I have half done. Its basically a torsion box style with 1" holes cut 4" on center. With two of these bolted together it creates a full 4x8 work surface. The holes allow for festool clamps, much like their MFTs. My dewalt 744 will hang off one end making a perfect outfield table. Both boxes will store nicely on the trailer and they are light enough not to cause any weight issues.


----------

